# How does VCR bypass work with Tivo?



## pipkato (Jun 11, 2006)

Hello, I'm having a problem with my 'new' Tivo and VCR bypass.

I have a DVD+RW recorder instead of the VCR but apart from that I initially followed the Tivo setup cabling.

When I click on VCR bypass, my DVD disc menu is shown for about a second and then my TV jumps from AV2 (my Tivo input) to channel 99.

Just 'Playing' a DVD does not override the Tivo either.

So I can't 'Archive' to the DVD recorder or even Play a DVD. 

Then I tried some advice I got to connect as follows:

Sky > Tivo Aux In
Tivo TV out > DVD+RW In
DVD+RW Out > TV

With this setup, I can at least play a DVD (turning on the DVD+RW takes over the TV AV2 input) and the when the DVD is turned off the Tivo takes over AV2 again.

But I can't work out how I can archive with this method. Hence the Subject Line. 

I'm guessing that the VCR bypass controls a relay or something in the Tivo which allows me to select and setup a programme for archiving and then either starts the VCR/DVD+RW or allows me to start it manually.

Am I missing something (or a lot  ) in all this? Maybe there's something wrong with the Tivo on VCR bypass?

Thanks.


----------



## Ben Lovejoy (Mar 14, 2003)

When you try to record from Tivo, are you using the Save to VCR option? With my DVD recorder, it does some strange things on-screen (so you can't watch and record-to-DVD a programme at the same time), but it does work.

Or you can always go to plan B, which is fit a network card and save to your PC - that's what I do now. The advantage is you are not restricted to recording in real-time.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

With your TV out going via the DVD, you should be able to record it without needing to go through the proper "save to VCR" menu.

If you select AV2 (or whatever AV the TiVo is on), hit record and play whatever you want to archive, that should work.

Otherwise, you should have your sky going to tivo AUX, DVD going to tivo VCR and telly going to Tivo TV.

At least, that's how I have mine.

The way you have yours set up now, I can't see anyway that VCR bypass could work?


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

VCR bypass connects the Tivo VCR scart socket directly to the Tivo TV out scart socket thus the VCR bypasses Tivo. It is nothing to do with archiving to VCR.

The ideal way to setup a DVD recorder with Tivo is with the DVDR between Tivo and the TV. This way, the DVDR can record the RGB signal from Tivo for better quality.

The way to record Tivo to DVDR using this setup is:
1) Power up the DVDR and select the input scart as the programme source.
2) You should also have an option on the DVDR to monitor the input. Use this.
3) You should now see your Tivo output on the TV screen.
4) Get the DVDR all ready record (usually REC and PAUSE).
5) Get Tivo to play the programme you want to record.
6) When Tivo gets to the start of what you want (advert skips etc.) just unpause the DVDR.
7) DVDR will start recording what Tivo is playing. When done, stop the DVDR.


----------



## B33K34 (Feb 9, 2003)

I'm getting a few problems using the vcr bypass. I've got my dvd player connected to the VCR input of the Tivo. so that only one RGB cable runs from there to the TV. When i want to watch a dvd i press the vcr button on the tivo remote (actually the one labelled tivo/dvd on my Harmony 'play dvd' screen). However, with certain DVDs this sometimes seems to fail and the picture falls back to a blank screen (tivo is usually on standby) as if Tivo is having trouble maintaining the passthrough.

I've don't think i've had this happen on UK commercial dvd's (big movies) but it does happen on some, proabably less well mastered, content - some thai pirates and some mountain bike dvds. the picture output from the dvd is still there (connecting the dvd player directly to the tv solves it) and the sound is constant so it must be a tivo problem.


----------



## pipkato (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks to all who replied and offered such good advice.

As I explained, I first of all used the cable setup in the Tivo Quick Start guide, but that didn't seem to allow me to display the DVD output for more than a second. I'd still love to know why.

Now going on the consensus above, I have it working okay, with the DVD as the last link in the chain before the TV. From what has been said above this should also give me better quality. I wonder why Tivo chose a different cable setup originally? 

Next project is to take Ben Lovejoy's advice and get set up with a network card.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

When Tivo came out, DVD recorders (and players?) were a twinkle in someone's eye. The VCR ruled the roost and it didn't use RGB (only composite). You should find that the Tivo VCR scart works fine with a bog standard VCR but can get a bit miffed with DVD recorders.


----------



## pipkato (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks for that Johala.

It's working now anyway, so I'll keep the setup I have.

Soon we'll all have to start worrying about Blu-Ray


----------

